# Need advice - Want to move away from my Twisp



## PdT (20/5/15)

Newbie here,

I am currently vaping with the twisp clearo (16 days stinky free so far!). I would like to upgrade to a different setup. I have identified the aspire nautilus mini as the clearomizer I want, I now just need to find a battery. I want my setup to stay small so I can still fit the device in my pocket. My twist is only 14cm total and I like the size.

Can anyone recommend a +- 1000mah VV battery that is not too large? My twisp’s battery is 650mah and is not lasting me the day.


----------



## Prian (20/5/15)

eleaf 50w +-2000mah and a subtank mini is way better the the nautlise bigger airflow

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

If you want the Nauty mini, then Istick 20 or 30 watt perhaps? both 2200mah VV/VW. Think the 30watt's 510 threading is better though... The above setup is also quite good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

Also, the Ego 1 starter kit is quite good...

Edit: Can't adjust voltage though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Prian (20/5/15)

Nooby said:


> Also, the Ego 1 starter kit is quite good...
> 
> Edit: Can't adjust voltage though


ego my wife is using good for some that coming off Twisp good price to go for the XL one


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Yip, for the Nautilus Mini the iStick 30W is the way to go. Not as small as the Twisp, but quite pocket friendly.

If you want go smaller, this deal by Skyblue is unbeatable: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ego-one-atlantis-2-skyblue.t11449/
Battery + atomizer + 2 coil units + 5 coil units (rebuildable if you want) + 2 free juices + free shipping for R770.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (20/5/15)

Subtank Nano (Mini is roughly same size) on istick 30w 14 cm same length as twisp much much better setup battery is 2200 mah vv/vw. Vapeking currently have the red(pink) istck 30w on special for R580.


----------



## Nooby (20/5/15)

deepest said:


> Subtank Nano (Mini is roughly same size) on istick 30w 14 cm same length as twisp much much better setup battery is 2200 mah vv/vw. Vapeking currently have the red(pink) istck 30w on special for R580.



The Nano is a good setup if you don't plan on building your own coils. The Mini has the best of both worlds...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deepest (20/5/15)

Nooby said:


> The Nano is a good setup if you don't plan on building your own coils. The Mini has the best of both worlds...


Yip i was still using my ego one battery when i ordered the nano as the mini was a little to thick 22mm.
The standard occ coild are a breeze to rebuild anyway. If you are ordering both the subtank and istick at 
the same time go for the mini.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/15)

@PdT don't stray from @Andre's advice... he is probably the most qualified vaper around... the Nautilus Mini and iStick are a fantastic starter kit that performs really well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/5/15)

30W istick is a great option. I switched to that with a Nautilus Mini from the cheap China shop brands and it was great


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

I can also vouch for the iStick and Nautilus Mini combo
Tried and tested

Just get some extra coils

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Homeboy (20/5/15)

if you are on a budget get a protank mini 3 its around R120 and another R120-R150 for a five pack coils, it will fit on the existing twisp battery - and looks quite nice

but if you want something better without breaking the bank get an ego one, Sky blue has a great offer R650 for the 1100mah kit with 2 free liquids, my one is on the way, cant wait, was also a twisp user and still like the twisp but times have changed and need to move onto better vaping kits


----------



## Homeboy (20/5/15)

i also heard that the nautillis is using ceramic wicks which is not so good for your lungs - but thats what i heard rather go with a tank that uses JAP organic cotton


----------



## Baby Blue$ (20/5/15)

I changed over to the ego one xl after the twisp, its perfect throat hit. I love that its not as bulky as the box type setup of the ileaf 50w and now you get an rba which is cost effective and low maintenance. Happy vaping....


----------



## Ridhwaan (20/5/15)

Cant go wrong with the kangertech subtank and Eleaf istick, I ditched the twisp for that setup and love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saiman (21/5/15)

If you watching you budget you and also check if somebody is willing to part with their Innokin CLK or Vision Spinner II paired with nautilus mini or protank mini you will really have a low-cost setup miles above the Twisp. Don't get tempted to buy anything at a China mall. Ego One has nothing to do with many other products saying Ego


----------



## sneakydino (21/5/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/urgent-assistance-for-an-ultra-n00b.t10105/

Dude check out the link, i needed the exact same advice


----------

